# Nay Nay 19 Days Old 69 Grams Look at her colors :)



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nay Nay is now 69 Grams this morning on an empty crop go nay nay so she's gaining 4-5 Grams a day  she's starting to get white in her feathers see pictures could that mean she's split to whiteface??!!! Striels question for you when can she come out of the brooder??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She can be moved to a normal cage when she is fully feathered. The brooder is just there to keep them warm. When you move her to the cage you can keep perches a few inches off the ground so she can learn to perch and won't hurt herself if she falls. You can start by letting her stay in the cage during the day and placing her back in the brooder at night (once feathered). 

She/he is very pretty!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nay Nay is looking beautiful,that's great she is gaining 4 to 5 grams a day.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you see the white feathers coming in I'm told she's a pied which makes her a female her momma was a Latino daddy was cinnamon grey whiteface. Not sure where the pied came from lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

One of them is probably split pied


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

True it's sO funny I never expected a pied I have a pied split fallow male he's handsome


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> One of them is probably split pied


Actually both parents are split pied. Pied is recessive which means both parents have to carry the gene for her to be pied. Nay-nay, according to genetics, is a boy. Since dad was a cinnamon, all daughters would be cinnamon. Because Nay-nay isn't, she's a boy. But a very handsome boy at that!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh lol see now ill have to start calling her a him lol and handsome he is do you see the white feathers coming in would that mean she's split to white face?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you mean the white feathers on the wings, no that's not an indicator of split to wf. Split to wf is seen in the cheek patches being surrounded by a white ring. But since dad was a wf Nay nay is automatically carrying the split...and because he's a boy, he's also carrying the lutino split.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Nay Nay is looking soooo good!  Very beautiful baby. You are doing a great job with him.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Nay Nay is adorable.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow I'm learning so much awesome he is gonna be beautiful I can't wait for his feathers and all his colors to come in


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I did notice his orange on his cheeks are really bright is that the Latino gene because I noticed Latino orange are really bright


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No there is no way to determine a lutino split that we know of at this time.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh ok I'll continue tO post pictures although I would love to keep nay nay my nanny is getting her she has 2 other tiles so nay nay will be happy I told my husband if we have future babies I will keep one  I'm doing g


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Good learning everything from you guys I fell in love with tiels when I bought my nanny 2 fOr her birthday I figured it was the least I could do seeing that she watches my triplets she currently lives with me so technically we have 8 tiels in my home


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> No there is no way to determine a lutino split that we know of at this time.


Unless we know that the baby is a boy and one of the parents was lutino, which is true in this case. NayNay has to be split to lutino on X2 since Mom is lutino, and to cinnamon on X1 since Dad was cinnamon. He also has to be split whiteface since dad was whiteface.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry I meant visually determine a lutino split lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Actually both parents are split pied.


Lol that's what i meant to say :/ whoops


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So adorable and beautiful mix of colors there! Congrats!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She's up to 74 Grams wow! Little oiker! I've cut her down to 4 feedings a day instead of 5 which I started 4 days ago and per Striels suggestions tomorrow when she turns 21 days old I will cut her to 3 feedings a day  Any suggestions as to how much I should be giving her since I'm cutting her to 3 feedings??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You continue to give 10% of his body weight in mL or cc's. So he should get 7.4 cc's per feeding.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok awesome thank you  I'm having to get used to calling him a him lol but he's still so darn cute  is he a good weight for 20 days?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What weight are his parents? Some tiels are just small in general. Mine are all pretty petite. Luna weighs in at 75 g (5 months old), Kirk is 82 g (9 months), and the newest addition is at 83 g (2 years). He'll probably be the average of his parents' weights. 

I'd say his weight is good since he is gaining about the right amount each day.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

His daddy Aires pasted so I'm not sure but he was big Bambi is about 87grams


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is growing well. I'd bet he'll grow another 15 g and then lose a bit while fledging...and then gain it all back and maybe more


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow that will be big


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey wait, I was just thinking.....wasnt Nay Nay's father a normal grey? Hes only split cinnamon right? not a visual cinnamon which means Nay Nay could still be a girl( or a boy).


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Take a picture with the flash on..let us see that. Only males can be split to cinnamon so if his iris reflects red (not the pupil) then it would confirm him to be a boy.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

He was grey split wf split cinnamon I'll post a picture I have of him


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*CWF/Cinnamon & a picture of Mommy Lutino Bam Bam*

Here is pictures of Daddy & Momma Daddy is Grey Split WF/Cinnamon (so I was told) Momma is the lutino (Pebbles is my grey female she's a sweety) so is Nay Nay a male or female LOL- Other then we know she/he a Pied LOL I also added a photo of baby Nay Nay


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also the white is really come in on her feathers you can see from the above picture today its more profound  just beautiful


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm getting a little confused. lol My eyes may be going bad, but dad does not look cinnamon to me. It's possible he is split to cinnamon from what I can see. Little one looks more grey to me than anything. <cleans her glasses and her screen> lol Am I missing something? Baby looks like a normal pied to me.  If this is so.. baby is still up in the air on gender, right?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Nay nay is gorgeous since dad is not a visual cinnamon, nay nay could be a boy or a girl.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nay Nay is doing very good,that's great she/he's gained that much weight.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....her father was a normal split to cinnamon.

Can you post some pix's of Nay-Nay at an angle that is looking straight downwards to show her full back. it was hard to tell in the pix's you posted, but it looked like in the first pix the pinfeathers were variegated which would be pearl....but not sure from the photo.

If she is pearled then definitely a female.

Also post a pix that shows her eyes at hatching and as she got older for comparison.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I will post pictures of her full body wait so she could be pied split pear split whiteface


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From the pix's above it looks like the father might also be split to pearl.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow  she/he is growing wonderfully she's sleeping so I'll post a picture tomorrow I'm also taking your advice and switching her to 3times a day with some millet in her box tomorrow since tomorrow she'll be 3 weeks old


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

It's really amazing how fast they grow. So darn cute. The stages that they go through are very similar to humans except they go through them so much faster. Soon you'll be experiencing the terrible twos where they go through finding their independence and gain their stubborn sides.. and then their teenage phase.. which I'm going through now with 2 4 month olds. And then a lifetime of typical male/female hormonal moodiness/changes. A forum like this that helps you understand so much more about your little friends.. is priceless. I can see how it really is easy for someone who does not experience them, to think they are just birds in a cage.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

To think I'm trying to talk my husband into getting a few more  I want a wfpp a wf lutino and a wf fallow  I already have a pair wf female and pearl male and thinking to pair a wfpp with a wf lutino for the future we have the space and I have a room my husband den that I'm moving the birds too so they can fly free during the day and the money baby steps with him to think I started with 2 and in 1 month went to 6 now since aires passed I've got 5 -2 which are almost 9 months old my wf female and pearl male he loves the tiels as much as I do although I'm the one that gives them wholewheat bread everyday scrambled eggs every other day and Swiss chard and broccoli water and seeds lol he does all the playing trying to teach Kronos my pearl male to talk nothing yet but not giving up trying pretty bird lol


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Plus all my children including my almost 3 yr old triplets play with them working on the up up shoulder and finger daily on all the birds although Athena was a Avery bird and so so likes Bite I'm working with him an bam bam is good once I can catch her lol


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous, so glad she is doing well!
Its very easy to become addicted to these birds, my babies are just so precious and gentle. The experience from egg to baby to bird with personality is amazing. Everyday there is something new to see!!


----------

